# deutscher Fischereischein in der SChweiz



## Imperator17 (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

bin demnächst 4 Monate in St Moritz (Kanton Graubünden). Besitze einen deutschen Fischereischein. Weiß jemand über die Regelungen vor Ort Bescheid bzw. Fischereiausübung?


Danke für eure Hilfe.

MfG
Gabriel


----------



## dark (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Fischereischein in der SChweiz*

Hallo Gabriel

Bin selbst nicht aus dem Kanton Graubünden, ich schreib einfach mal auf, was mir bekannt ist:

In der Schweiz ist seit Anfang 2009 eine Prüfung zum Angeln vorgeschrieben. Für Kurzzeitpatente sehen die Kantone teilweise unterschiedliche Regelungen vor. Im Kanton Graubünden brauchst du für eine Tageskarte keine Prüfung, für eine Monatskarte schon (Quelle: klick)


Ob der Deutsche Schein anerkannt wird, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, am besten du fragst bei denen hier nach.
(Da der deutsche Schein meiner Meinung nach um längen schwieriger zu erhalten ist, sollter er aber schon. Jedenfalls würde mich deren Antwort auch interessieren.)

Allgemeine Infos (Vereine, Adressen, Preise, Bestimmungen) über die Fischerei im Kanton Graubünden findest du  hier.

Viel Erfolg!

Dark


----------



## Janbr (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Fischereischein in der SChweiz*

Hallo Imperator,

war bei mir kein Problem. Ich hab ein Jahr in der Schweiz, Kanton Bern gewohnt. Hier wurde mir ohne Probleme mein deutscher Fischereischein als SaNa (Sachkundigen Nachweis) anerkannt und ich habe eine schweizer SaNa Karte bekommen. Mit der Karte bekommst du dann auch ein Patent.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## dramone (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: deutscher Fischereischein in der SChweiz*

im nachbardorf vom mitz, celerina

http://www.fliegenfischerschule.ch/v1/willkommen.html

andy zeigt und erklärt dir sicherlich alles gerne!


----------

